# Jeans with no back pockets.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Five pocket jeans - those I have no problems with.

On the right girl, with the right arse, you simply can't beat a good pair of jeans. But there seems to be a trend at the minute for pocketless jeans. I've not seen anyone yet that looks good in them - no matter how great their arse.

Plus it's also another bugbear of mine that denim should only be used to make jeans and not 'trousers'.

Pleated fronts, slanted pockets, buttoned pockets, elasticated waists (or even worse, hems) - all no nos in denim.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Kell, can I quote you when I get caught doing some 'investigation' into this?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Saw a girl today wearing jeans with no outer arse pockets but zips to inside pockets - bloody horrible [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

At least I presume there were pockets in there - didn't fancy checking :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tell you what looks just as bad!

Girls who wear hipster jeans with washed out old white knickers you can see at the top! I keep seeing a lot of this! Looks gross and really unsexy! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Excellent, couldn't agree more


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Tell you what looks just as bad!
> 
> Girls who wear hipster jeans with washed out old white knickers you can see at the top! I keep seeing a lot of this! Looks gross and really unsexy! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Again , it comes down to the right arse.

I've seen some sight's that even a bit of diamonte showing, isn't going to prevent a major barfing incident.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw Kate Hudson diplaying her thong in a bar on Beak st a little while ago.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Bought my first pair of 501's just a few weeks ago,i am going to try not to clean them. 8)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I'm not sure what you mean Abi, any chance of some pictures??

H [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

hudson said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you what looks just as bad!
> ...


Maybe a larger diamonte to match the arse would do the trick (Not!) [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I would just like to point out that I only *ever* look at my wife's arse, and would never contemplate even glancing at any other woman's rear, irrespective of any lacy / silky / diamonte thong thing going on.

(are we friends again now honey?  )


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

my wife would need a very large diamonte as she has a realy large ass :lol: :lol: oops think she saw me write that and has got my car keys


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Tell you what looks just as bad!
> 
> Girls who wear hipster jeans with washed out old white knickers you can see at the top! I keep seeing a lot of this! Looks gross and really unsexy! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Or girls wearing hipsters with rolls of fat hanging over the side.

Minging!! :evil:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Or girls wearing hipsters with rolls of fat hanging over the side.
> Minging!! :evil:


Vile, should be vetted before hand :roll:

And no-back pockets makes even Kylie's arse look big...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

booster said:


> my wife would need a very large diamonte as she has a realy large ass :lol: :lol: oops think she saw me write that and has got my car keys


I hope she scratches your car with the keys and lets the handbrake off down a very steep hill :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


.....i agree completely......I love this combination.....though I do sometimes find it gets a bit nippy, and the thong chafes a little!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:

.......i really don't have a clue what this looks like Abi :? .........please PM me some samples :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Alexander-John said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A nice black thong with diamonte showing I say! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


It's ok I've seen you in yours!  :wink:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Kell said:


> Five pocket jeans - those I have no problems with.
> 
> On the right girl, with the right arse, you simply can't beat a good pair of jeans. But there seems to be a trend at the minute for pocketless jeans. I've not seen anyone yet that looks good in them - no matter how great their arse.
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic but how's this for wierd - I have a pair of jeans with back pockets _on the inside_ ...

Doubt I'll ever have me wallet nicked


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

mittya said:


> Slightly off topic but how's this for wierd - I have a pair of jeans with back pockets _on the inside_ ...
> 
> Doubt I'll ever have me wallet nicked


hmmm... but the whole pub will think you're scratching your arse everytime you go to buy a round...  :lol:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Good point - explains why no-one will shake my hand :?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Or girls wearing hipsters with rolls of fat hanging over the side.
> 
> 
> > Looks just like a muffin top!!! barf [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mittya said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Five pocket jeans - those I have no problems with.
> ...


I have a confession to make. I bought a pair of Nicole Farhi jeans at the weekend and one of the back pockets is on the inside. However...it still has the stitching on the outside to make it look like the back pocket is there.

I didn't have to tell you all that, but in light of my flame I felt that it was my duty.


----------

